# How to store lumber



## tbird1963 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have wondered which way is better to store lumber. Do you lay it down flat or stand it up on end. Which is the correct way???


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

The BEST way to store YOUR lumber is in MY shop!!!

I say keep it from bending! IMO; Level rack/support would be best. Sheet goods can be on edge.


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree. Just keep them flat. leaning them against a wall is okay for the short term(depending on the length)but for long term I suggest a rack.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

If you have the space, standing on end in a rack offers better accessibility than a flat stack since in my case, the board that I want is always at the bottom of the stack. Stacked vertically on end, like leaves in a book, allows you the flip through the boards better.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I store mine flat on rockler lumber racks.
I buy S4S at the moment, so I put stickers between the pieces of lumber to prevent (for the most part) warping.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

WDHLT15 - "If you have the space, standing on end in a rack offers better accessibility than a flat stack since in my case, the board that I want is always at the bottom of the stack. Stacked vertically on end, like leaves in a book, allows you the flip through the boards better."

+1


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

I store mine flat, with sticks in between them. Storing them upright tends to make the wood bow.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Space considerations force me to store lumber on end. If it has to sit for very long, I flip it to reduce any bowing.


----------



## mrtoasty (Jan 13, 2011)

I store mine on end and never have a problem. Check my shop pictures if you want to see it.

Les


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

People actually have extra lumber that needs storing?


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

I bought a General "Lumber Store" for sixty dollars. So far it's the only General tool in my shop, which is soon to be changed and I am happy with it.
I have Birch, Sapele, Pine, Cedar, Fir and Oak on it right now.

I put some 5/8" plywood on the bottom rack so I can store my more valuable short ends.


----------



## joeybealis (Jul 16, 2011)

Dallas just come on over when ever you want to see a lot of lumber. We have a small saw mill. I lay my lumber whatever way it will fit. I have some laying flat and some standing. I have some in a pond, some in a creak, some under leaves, and some under sawdust. I even have some under cow poo.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh wait…..you said lumber….not plywood…..my mistake….oh well…you can use this if you need to…


----------



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)

i always store mine flat with stickers, better acclimation…..


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Although I dont often keep a lot of wood in storage, I store solid wood flat, but plywood on edge.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have over 15,000 BF in some stage of storage! Believe me, storage of lumber is vexing. I am like Joey, I have it everywhere…..........If you have a small amount, vertical storage racks are nice.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

15,000 BF ? I think I need to plan a Saturday road trip to Perry,GA soon!!


----------



## KenBee (Mar 9, 2011)

I stand mine on end in my shop going from the longest to the shortest back to front starting with 3/4 inch sheets of MDF against the wall, the top against the wall and the bottom about 6 inches away. I also paint the ends to help keep checking in check then use an adhesive address label to identify the wood and the date I placed it in my shop. Anything around 10 inches or less I pitch in a large plastic container for use in smaller projects or test pieces for finishing.


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

I always was told to store my wood flat with stickers. This is what I do but when I go to the hardwood dealer they have all of the wood stored on end. I'M SO CONFUSED!!!!


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Scot,

Come on down! This is the affliction of having a sawmill and being addicted to wood!! (Unfortunately most is stored horizontally, but at least some of it is vertical.)


----------

